# Appy mini stallion



## SHANA (Dec 6, 2011)

At Heaven Can Wait Equine Rescue in Ontario there is a 36" appy stallion who still needs a home, adoption fee is $400 + donations. Lets get this boy in a loving home for christmas. He is AMHR and they have his papers. Would make a awesome gelding.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 12, 2011)

*Adoption Fee/Purchase Price: Pre-Christmas Special: $300. Donations Also Welcome! Donations can be Saddles, Tack, Riding Apparel or Blankets in Good Usable/Sellable Condition. *

We no longer accept cheques due to all of the NSF cheques we have received in the past. We accept email money transfers or cash. We will never recoup what we will put into this stallion so we understand we will be taking a loss, and we are used to that, but we do need to get something for him, as we cannot help more horses, ponies and donkeys until we find good homes for the ones that are here. The adoption fees are very important in keeping HCW running. Reach needs and deserves a good permanent loving home. He has been patiently waiting since June 2011.

Current Status: Located at HCW in Cameron, ON - Available for Adoption/Sale or Fostering/Free Lease (Until Adopted). If you have any questions about Reach and/or would like to make arrangements to see him, please email Claire at [email protected]


----------



## Marty (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not sure why a rescue would adopt out a stallion but I hope someone adopts this little guy so he can be home for Christmas.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Marty,

If I didn't already have 4 mature breeding stallions and if I had the money to adopt him and pay the shipping I would adopt him myself.


----------



## Marty (Dec 13, 2011)

You're a good kid Shana!


----------



## SHANA (Dec 13, 2011)

I have rescued a few horses myself, one the vet did not think would last the winter. He was a 2010 mini colt. He was extremely thin, didn't really show he was thin do to his hair. When I first got him I had to carry him off the trailer as he could not walk. He had eye infections, was full of lice and worms and his hooves needed to be done. After good food he turned into one gorgeous colt(will be gelded in the spring). His new owner, Jackie(Sally on the forum) loves him dearly.


----------

